# What websites/tools show you how often an article has been cited?



## RamistThomist (Nov 17, 2020)

If I want to see how often an article has been cited, how would I find that out?

For example, and this will bring up huge numbers,

Gettier, Edmund L., 1963, “Is Justified True Belief Knowledge?”, _Analysis_, 23(6): 121–123.


----------



## hammondjones (Nov 17, 2020)

Google Scholar might be what you are looking for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 17, 2020)

Academia is a good resource. I believe you can check citations.






Academia.edu - Share research


Academia.edu is a place to share and follow research.




www.academia.edu


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 17, 2020)

hammondjones said:


> Google Scholar might be what you are looking for
> 
> View attachment 7566


This is probably the only one that I know of.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## hammondjones (Nov 19, 2020)

I also found this. It gives a different number of citations, of course, but it does claim to ranking the citations in order of importance.









[PDF] Is Justified True Belief Knowledge? | Semantic Scholar


Edmund Gettier is Professor Emeritus at the University of Massachusetts, Amherst. This short piece, published in 1963, seemed to many decisively to refute an otherwise attractive analysis of knowledge. It stimulated a renewed effort, still ongoing, to clarify exactly what knowledge comprises...




www.semanticscholar.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------

